# Prosciutto experts...i need your help



## Beaverdam213 (Sep 20, 2020)

A year ago my dad dropped off several deer and an elk to my deep freeze. I had multiple deer legs(hams) so I looked up “venison prosciutto” recipes. I cured three legs with spices and #2 cure until it lost about 10-12% weight. Then I washed them off, dried them with a fan for about 5 hours, coated them with leaf lard and pepper and hung them in a meat curing chamber at 72% RH and 55°F until they had lost 35% of their initial raw weight. Then I coated them in beeswax, left them in the chamber for another two months at 40% RH at 55°F and then hung them in my basement at approximately 68°F and 35% RH for the past 4 months. I am planning to leave them hanging for two years.  Question...I was following a Norwegian recipe...which is why I did the beeswax...I am assuming...like the lard...this creates an isolated environment...so, since it’s cured and lost 35% of the weight...it’s okay to age at 68°F? ...or should it still be at 55°F.  I was thinking that 500 years ago...aging prosciutto got warm in the summer in italy..so this would be okay....

side note...i know venison prosciutto is not actually called “prosciutto.”....this is just the laymen’s term ;)


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Sep 20, 2020)

Also, while aging, i had no problem growing white mold...i actually wiped them down twice with cider vinegar...and never had any other color of mold. i had bought an innoculant and never needed it.


----------



## jdmb560 (Sep 23, 2020)

I can't help with the process but I think all of us would love to see any pictures you might have of this process


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Sep 24, 2020)

jdmb560 said:


> I can't help with the process but I think all of us would love to see any pictures you might have of this process


These are pics after curing, drying and then the DIY meat chamber made from a wine fridge with a humidity controller and now hung after they lost 35% of raw weight coated in beeswax


----------



## jdmb560 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you for sharing. I’ve loved prosciutto for so long but I barely can wait long enough to cure bacon.


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Sep 24, 2020)

The only other longer cured/aged meat I have made is salami. Most of what I make cures in 12-24 hours and then I smoke/cook it. However, the prosciutto is fairly simple and if nothing else...makes a good decoration for several years ;)


----------

